# What is wrong with my grapes?



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 21, 2014)

what's going on here?






This has been happening every year for the last four years. This will affect 80 to 90% of the crop. Can anybody help me? does anybody know what this is? anybody seen this before?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2014)

This is classic powdery mildew. You need to prevent it or you will continue getting it. Remove all the infected clusters to help, but you really need some kind of preventative spray program be it organic or regular chemical.


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 21, 2014)

grapeman said:


> This is classic powdery mildew. You need to prevent it or you will continue getting it. Remove all the infected clusters to help, but you really need some kind of preventative spray program be it organic or regular chemical.





Thank you very much, we been using sulphur every couple of weeks .... Is there a treatment you recommend?


----------



## blumentopferde (Jun 22, 2014)

As far as I know sulphur should be fine for powdery mildew. How about spraying it once a week instead of every couple of weeks?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2014)

Under high disease pressure it is necessary to reduce the spray interval to every 7 days using sulfur.


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 23, 2014)

blumentopferde said:


> As far as I know sulphur should be fine for powdery mildew. How about spraying it once a week instead of every couple of weeks?




Thanks for the info I will adjust my application schedule.


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 23, 2014)

grapeman said:


> Under high disease pressure it is necessary to reduce the spray interval to every 7 days using sulfur.




Thank you for the recommendation. Today I will remove any affected fruit and plant material and start spraying sulphur once a week. I will post a status report to let you all know how it's going


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 24, 2014)

We'll I started to remove the affected fruit, some rows it's 0% affected and others it's up to 100% affected. We have 11 rows with on average 10 plants per row, I can't believe how much fruit we just threw on the ground it's making me sick. 

If there's a silver lining its that not all the fruit is affected, might be able to harvest something this year. Here's some more pics.


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 24, 2014)

So here is my next question should I remove the branches of the affected fruit?


----------



## Bibelljim (Jun 24, 2014)

I wouldn't, just the infected fruit.

Unless the leaves show signs of powdery mildew.


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 24, 2014)

Bibelljim said:


> I wouldn't, just the infected fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the leaves show signs of powdery mildew.




Thanks for the reply will do.


----------



## cintipam (Jun 24, 2014)

I always read that it is important to remove diseased material totally away (actually burn it) because if left nearby the spores will continue to sicken remaining growing vines. Won't that happen here?

Pam in cinti


----------



## grapeman (Jun 24, 2014)

If the plant material is showing PM, then removal will help control the spread. If not, no need to remove. A more complete spray program will help in the spring next year.


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's the idea, next year we will start
spraying as soon as the buds appear. And because it seems like were in a high risk area I'll be spraying once a week. Does that sound like a plan that will work?

This year is our fifth year, and with about 125 plants we still haven't had enough grapes to press.


----------



## Erikmcclellan (Jun 27, 2014)

I noticed while removing infected fruit that some of the fruit have these little drops of juice coming out. Is that a sign of infection also or is that something else?


----------

